# Recessive Yellow X-Brindle Doe



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

This girl is my pride and joy (until I manage to breed more of the same color...lol)! She is from Mike Chiodo. She's a recessive yellow x-brindle and I swear the most photogenic mouse EVER! She has big, beautiful eyes, nice color contrast, no whispy guard hairs, and she poses!

IMG_0501 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0502 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0504 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0511 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0514 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0515 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0516 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0521 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0522 by Stina_83, on Flickr

IMG_0524 by Stina_83, on Flickr
Her type leaves much to be desired...but I love her all the same!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## Twotails (Nov 4, 2010)

She is so gorgeous!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

she is very stunning!


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I have to say these are my favorite color/pattern I think their absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

It _was _my holy grail of mouse colors........till Mike let me have her


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow. X linked is the brindling in which males are usually sterile, if they survive?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Males very very rarely survive past weaning (It is best to cull them very early on to avoid them suffering)...however I've never heard anything about them being sterile if they do survive. The reason they don't survive is that they cannot absorb copper that is injested. Theoretically they can be treated with copper injection.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I read somewhere, years ago, that they do occasionally survive, and I thought I had one out of a feeder bin. He lived with a group of does for a couple of years...with no litters. Brindles are frequently problematic no matter what kind they are, though I still adore them.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

If your buck survived a couple ears it wasn't an x-brindle.....and especially since it came from a feeder bin. Your buck was definitely an A^vy brindle. According to everything I've read male x-brindles will occasionally survive to breeding age...but never more than a few months.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

she's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

what a beauty.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, it was probably the Fat Factor that kept a whole herd of pinkies from thundering into my mousery.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I thought X-brindles didn't have the obesity issue?


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

She is a beauty! You have the most adorable mice in general!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Rhasputin said:


> I thought X-brindles didn't have the obesity issue?


They don't.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

they don't, Mousetress had an A^vy brindle.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

That's the first x-brindle I've ever seen. Thank you for sharing, she is quiet lovely. Does this type of brindle cross over to other colors also like the A^vy brindles do.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Ohhh okay I was wondering! That's what she was talking about. 

I thought she meant that's what kept her from getting a whole herd of X-brindles. 
I GET IT NOW! :roll:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

X-brindle is also called "sex-linked brindle" or "Mobr brindle," so you may have seen it without realizing it.

In many parts of Europe (where they do not have the other kind of brindle) it's simply called "brindle."


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Beth, x-brindle can occur on any color (except its not visible on pew...though you can usually still tell if they are brindle b/c they usually have a slight wave to the coat and/or a few curly whiskers)...though its more obvious on some colors than others. It doesn't dilute quite the same as A^vy brindle though....a black A^vy brindle will generally have black markings on an orangey base, a black x-brindle will generally have black markings on a beigey base.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Stina said:


> Beth, x-brindle can occur on any color (except its not visible on pew...though you can usually still tell if they are brindle b/c they usually have a slight wave to the coat and/or a few curly whiskers)...though its more obvious on some colors than others. It doesn't dilute quite the same as A^vy brindle though....a black A^vy brindle will generally have black markings on an orangey base, a black x-brindle will generally have black markings on a beigey base.


This is a black x-brindle I bred, as a baby:


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Amazing! I can see the slight difference now. Truely gorgeous!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

ditto to the above.Fabulous.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

moustress said:


> I read somewhere, years ago, that they do occasionally survive, and I thought I had one out of a feeder bin. He lived with a group of does for a couple of years...with no litters. Brindles are frequently problematic no matter what kind they are, though I still adore them.


Male X Linked brindle don't actually show the brindle pattern either, but you can tell them by the fact that the fur has no colour (White) and they look like a satin rex.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Copper is needed to produce pigment, so that's why male X-brindles, when they do survive, are always white.

I've heard it said that the reason older people go gray-headed is because as the body ages, it doesn't use copper as well.

In terms of what happens to mice, Menke's Disease is a similar condition in male humans.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

> Male X Linked brindle don't actually show the brindle pattern either, but you can tell them by the fact that the fur has no colour (White) and they look like a satin rex.


The couple x-brindle bucks I've had, they will develop pigment on their points and they haven't all looked satin...though they have all looked rex


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I think the slight differences in males are indicative of the "spectrum" of copper absorption problems you see and why some males (those on the far end of the spectrum, who are affected least) sometimes live to adulthood.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Apparently, if you can get an injection of copper into male offspring at 16 days old, they will survive alot longer than they normally would.
As for infertility in the male offspring, I have never read that copper deficiency can cause this, but being deficient in zinc can, and there tends to be (In humans at least) a link between copper/zinc problems in the body.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've grown a brindle buck on to adulthood.Posted pics on here some where.It was reasonably healthy but it had a wobbly motion to it,a bit of a tremor.I kept it with does for it's entire life and it never bred.I culled it when it was around 8 months old I think.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, I really like her!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Gorgeous doe. Very nice.


----------

